# Time Capsule perte de connexion



## Adrian G (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a 8 mois à peu près une Time Capsule 1 Tera. Jusqu'à quelques semaines rien à signaler, elle fonctionnait parfaitement, que du bonheur. Mais depuis peu, elle ne cesse de perdre la connexion internet.
Pour me connecter à internet, je suis obligé de changer l'adresse IP de la TC toutes les heures environ. J'ai réinitialisé les réglages, mais le problème persiste.
La TC est branchée par câble Ethernet à un routeur netgear et propage un signal WiFi dans mon étage.
Si je branche mon MacBook directement au câble Ethernet, qui vient "alimenter" la TC, il n'y a pas de souci internet fonctionne parfaitement. Donc le problème vient bien de la TC.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci

Adrian


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mars 2011)

Ton réseau est-il sécurisé ? Il se pourrait qu'un autre ordi s'y connecte ce qui fait que le tien perd la connexion. Tu devrais mettre des ip fixe sur la TC et ton mac


----------



## Adrian G (27 Mars 2011)

Oui mon réseau est sécurisé, et j'utilise également des IP fixe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

Oui mon réseau est sécurisé, et j'utilise également des IP fixe.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Si je comprends bien, la chaîne de liaison est celle-ci:
Box (bridge ou routeur?)---ethernet---Netgear (bridge ou routeur?)---ethernet---Capsule (bridge)--wifi---MB
Pas de DHCP nulle part, tout en adresses IP fixes?
Peux-tu nous donner la conf du MB (adresse IP, masque, Passerelle, serveur dns)
Qui est le routeur (box ou netgear, ou les deux?) et quelles sont leurs adresses?
La Capsule est bien en mode bridge?, quelle est son adresse?

Quand internet ne marche pas, à partir du MB, peux-tu pinguer la capsule, le Netgear, la box?


----------



## Adrian G (27 Mars 2011)

Alors, je vais essayer de répondre le plus complet possible.
Si par box, tu entends livebox ou autre, je n'en ai pas. La prise internet est directement branchée sur le routeur netgear.
Prise internet -> Netgear -> Ethernet -> Time Capsule -> WiFi (MacBook, iPad, iPhone, Dell XPS), et Ethernet pour un PC
Il n'y a aucun DHCP, tous les ordinateurs sont configurés en adresse IP fixe.
Alors pour la configuration:
Mac
Adresse IP: 192.168.0.110
Masque: 255.255.255.0
Routeur: 192.168.0.254
DNS: 80.10.246.2, 80.10.246.129
Time Capsule:
Adresse IP: 192.168.0.128
Si "bridge" signifie mode pont, oui elle l'est.

Quand tout fonctionne je peux également pinger la time capsule, et le netgear, si je suis en Ethernet le ping tourne autour de 1 et 2 et en WiFi entre 3 et 4.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Mars 2011)

Bridge et pont, c'est pareil.

La chaîne de liaison est bonne, la conf du Mac aussi...
Tout devrait marcher nickel.
La capsule étant configurée en pont, son adresse IP n'est en quelque sorte qu'une adresse d'administration. Elle n'intervient ni dans le routage, ni pour les requêtes DNS.

Quand il y a pb, faut-il vraiment changer l'adresse IP de la capsule?; Un boot de la capsule sans changer l'adresse IP de celle-ci, ça ne marche pas?

*Quand tu seras bloqué, pourras-tu:*
-Sur le MB: pinguer la capsule, le Netgear?
-Regarder l'état des voyants sur le port eth (de la capsule) sur le netgear ?
-Essayer de débrancher le câble eth entre la capsule et le Netgear et le remettre pour voir si ça fait quelque chose.

C'est pour essayer de comprendre à quel niveau se situe le pb, si c'est physique, ou au dessus.
En tout cas, c'est curieux...


----------



## Adrian G (27 Mars 2011)

Changer l'adresse de la Time Capsule c'est le seul "remède" que j'ai trouvé, par contre je nai pas essayé de changer l'adresse du Mac, j'aurais dû y penser.
Par contre, je te peux déjà te répondre à une question, quand je suis bloqué le voyant de la time capsule est vert, donc logiquement la connexion est bonne.
La prochaine fois que je serai bloqué, je ferai ce que tu m'as dit et je le posterai.


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2011)

Peut-être aussi, à partir de l'utilitaire airport, rentrer (contrôle d'accès) la liste des adresses mac de tous les équipements de ton réseau pour éviter que quelqu'un d'autre ne vienne perturber ton plan d'adressage.


----------



## Adrian G (29 Mars 2011)

Alors, jai fait tout ce que tu mas dit. Avant tout jai envie de préciser quinternet fonctionne parfaitement dans le bureau de mon père, où se situe le Netgear qui vient alimenter ma Time Capsule par câble Ethernet, et il ny a que le MB qui est connecté à la TC.

Pour les pings: (10 ping envoyés à chaque fois)
Time Capsule: 1er test: min:0.804/   moyenne:3.168/   max:5.002
		  2eme test:moyenne:0,278
Le Netgear: impossible

Sur la time capsule le voyant est vert et sur le netgear les voyants sont bon aussi.

Après je suis passé en Ethernet entre le MB et la TC: aucune connexion
Ensuite jai débranché le câble entre le Netgear et la TC: connexion établie pour 2 minutes.
Changement de ladresse IP du Mac: aucune connexion
Changement de ladresse IP de la TC: connexion établie pour 1 minute, le temps douvrir macgénération.


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mars 2011)

Bon, on a avancé un petit peu...
Pb localisé, pb résolu (en principe  )
On peut dire que le pb est sur le tronçon ethernet  entre la capsule et le netgear.
Le fait que ça remarche (2 minutes seulement) après avoir débranché et rebranché le câble fait penser à un pb physique. 

As-tu essayé de changer de port eth côté Netgear?
As-tu essayé un autre câble?

Si c'est pas physique, c'est un pb de conf au niveaux des ports eth.

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est regarder (avec l'utilitaire airport) comment est configuré le port eth wan de la Capsule. Il devrait être en Auto, avec une vitesse en principe à 100BT Full duplex.

Lors d'un prochain blocage, il faudrait connecter le MB en ethernet sur un port libre du Netgear.
Je ne connais pas le netgear, mais soit via le navigateur, soit en Telnet, il faudrait pouvoir regarder l'état du port (et sa configuration) qui est connecté à la capsule.
Je pense que vía le navigateur, en tapant l'adresse IP du routeur, on doit tomber sur un menu.
Les stats du port, si il y en a, peuvent être intéressantes. (fais une copie d'écran)

Il y a de grandes chances pour que le status soit down (même avec le voyant vert sur la capsule).
Si la conf du port est en "Auto", il faudrait le reconfigurer manuellement à 100BT full duplex (comme ce qui a été observé sur le port wan de la capsule).
Sur certains matériels, en milieu hétérogène, le fait d'être en Auto des 2 côtés peut expliquer que ça marchotte.

A suivre....


----------



## Adrian G (29 Mars 2011)

Je suis actuellement branché sur le netgear en Ethernet avec le même câble et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne du port.
J'ai également changé le câble, rien de change.
Le routeur est un DG834 et effectivement j'ai un menu et tout en tapant l'adresse IP du routeur dans le navigateur. Dans les périphériques je trouve bien la Time Capsule. Par contre, je ne trouve pas les stats du port ni la vitesse de connexion.


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mars 2011)

Oui, tu as raison, c'est pas le port du netgear, ni le câble.
C'est peut-être le port eth de la capsule.

Lors d'un prochain plantage,
Peux-tu dans le netgear regarder:
Dans "Sécurité----Journeaux", vois-tu quelque chose?
Dans "Maintenance---périphériques connectés"  si tu vois l'adresse IP de la capsule (fais "actualiser")
Dans "Maintenance---Diagnostics "    taper l'adresse IP de la Capsule dans "sonder une adresse IP" (ça doit être un ping)

Logiquement, tu ne devrais pas voir la capsule dans les périphériques connectés et le ping ne devrait pas marcher non plus.
Essaye alors de remuer la prise eth côté Capsule et refais les 2 tests ci-dessus pour voir si ça change quelque chose

J'ai trouvé un tuto sur le netgear. 
http://www.forumkeroinsite.com/tuto...rer-modem-routeur-adsl-netgear-dg834-t43.html

Je vais essayer de voir pour la conf des ports.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mars 2011)

Pour les stats, et l'état de la connexion:
Maintenance---Etat du routeur---voir les statistiques et l'Etat de la connexion


----------



## Adrian G (30 Mars 2011)

Premièrement, je tenais à te remercier de l'intérêt que tu portes à mon problème, merci beaucoup!

Alors même avec le câble Ethernet, reliant directement le MB au Netgear j'ai des problèmes de connexion.
Si j'ai bien compris, la configuration des ports, c'est réserver une adresse IP sur le netgear, donc ici dans le menu "service" du Netgear ?

Là je suis en cours, je pense qu'en rentrant je serais "bloqué", donc je suivrais tes conseils.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mars 2011)

Adrian G a dit:


> Alors même avec le câble Ethernet, reliant directement le MB au Netgear j'ai des problèmes de connexion.



Compte tenu de cet élément nouveau, on peut écarter le pb du port eth de la capsule, mais pas le pb de câble.
Ne tiens pas compte du post ci-dessus.

Lors d'un prochain plantage,
Dans le netgear:
"Sécurité----Journaux": vois-tu quelque chose?
"Maintenance---périphériques connectés": Vois- tu l'adresse IP de la capsule (fais "actualiser")
"Maintenance---Diagnostics ": Peux-tu taper l'adresse IP (192.168.0.128) de la Capsule dans "sonder une adresse IP" (ça doit être un ping)
"Maintenance---Diagnostics ": Peux-tu taper l'adresse IP (8.8.8.8) du serveur DNS de google  dans "sonder une adresse IP" 
Logiquement, tu ne devrais pas voir la capsule dans les périphériques connectés et le ping vers la capsule (côté Lan)ne devrait pas marcher non plus.
Je pense que le ping vers 8.8.8.8 (côté Wan Internet) devrait marcher.

Ensuite, on pourrait redémarrer le netgear "Diagnostics---redémarrer le routeur".  Je pense qu'on pourra à nouveau (pour un temps ...) accéder à internet.




Adrian G a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, la configuration des ports, c'est réserver une adresse IP sur le netgear, donc ici dans le menu "service" du Netgear ?



Non, c'est dans "Avancé--Configuration IP Lan"
Par contre, dans le routeur, on ne parle pas de la conf physique des ports eth. Ils doivent être par défaut en Auto detect.

Mon idée, c'est qu'il y a un pb ethernet physique.
Quand on branche un câble ethernet ou qu'on met un matériel sous tension, il y a un dialogue électrique entre les ports ethernet. En gros, ils négocient la vitesse à laquelle ils vont travailler.
On a vu qu'en débranchant le câble, ou en changeant l'adresse ip de la capsule, on repart pour un moment, parce que le dialogue électrique se fait à nouveau à ce moment là, et ça repart...



Adrian G a dit:


> Alors même avec le câble Ethernet, reliant directement le MB au Netgear j'ai des problèmes de connexion.


Vu que ça plante aussi de cette façon, j'en reviens à mon idée de configuration en ethernet Auto des 2 côtés.
On pourrait faire l'essai, avec le MB en ethernet sur le Netgear de configurer dans le MB (Préférences--Réseau--ethernet) ethernet en Manuel, vitesse 100baseTx, duplex intégral pour voir si ça marche.

On avance pas beaucoup...
L'effort est d'autant plus beau qu'il est inutile...


----------



## Adrian G (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai configuré le port ethernet du MB en vitesse 100baseTx, duplex intégral. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne.
Donc là, j'ai rebranché l'ethernet pour alimenter la Time Capsule et au prochain plantage je fais un tour sur le netgear pour effectuer les étapes que tu as décrites.


----------



## Adrian G (1 Avril 2011)

Pour l'instant tout semble fonctionner, alors que je suis en Wifi.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

Adrian G a dit:


> Pour l'instant tout semble fonctionner, alors que je suis en Wifi.



Oui, mais c'est pas logique...
C'est l'interface eth du mac qu'on a reconfiguré, et là, on est en wifi...


----------



## Adrian G (1 Avril 2011)

Je sais je n'y comprends, plus rien. Mais la semaine dernière ça avait fait pareil, tout fonctionnaire pendant deux, trois jours et après plus rien.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

Dans le contexte actuel, le truc à faire, ce serait de passer le port eth de la capsule (celui qui va sur le netgear) en Manuel : 100baseTx, duplex intégral
Mais il vaut peut-être mieux attendre le prochain plantage...


----------



## Adrian G (1 Avril 2011)

Oui, c'est ce que je pensais faire, mais je ne trouve pas ce réglage.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

Ca doit se faire à partir de l'utilitaire Airport, dans la partie connexion à internet.
Regarde dans le document ci-dessous (page 29)
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/Creation_de_reseaux_AirPort_grace_a_l_Utilitaire_AirPort.pdf


----------

